# Anyway to revive dried out Milliput?



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

Hi, I have been holding onto a couple of boxes of Milliput, for later use. It's later, now. But, the two rolls are solid as a rock. Is there anyway to revive to the point that components can be mixed, or is this a dead tharg?


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

What kind of liquid is it made of??


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Look up the Material Safety Data Sheets. 

As long as the curing agent hasnt evaporated away to mix with the resin you basically just have 2 blocks of clay left. 

Soaking them in sealed containers of distilled water will revive the clay but it may never harden properly as intended.

If you want to experiment - dribble the distilled water on each bar a little bit at a time to get them wet and guess when they become maliable again. (Baby oil may also work.)

If you just cover them with water, the clay will slowly dissolve from the outside in - leaving you with two containers of muddy water.


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

It's probably best to go out and buy new ones, but maybe not so many this time!


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

I agree. Yeah, I never thought of these having a limited shelf-life. Looks like a situation where I will have to have several projects ready for their use and buy for a near immediate use on those projects. I will see about finding the MSDS to get an estimate of potential shelf-life. Right now, gonna set a 2 month limit in box, 6 months in a sealed container. No longer. Thanks!


----------



## finaprint (Jan 29, 2006)

Did the same thing with a sizeable amount of J&B weld epoxy used on various things automotive, the resin hardened even without hardener in a fairly warm enviroment, It seems to have self catalyzed to be like cured product.


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

irishtrek said:


> What kind of liquid is it made of??


Okay, so here is the MSDS for Milliput:

MATERIALS SAFETY DATA SHEET 1. Substance/Preparation and Company Identification
Chemical Nature 
Low molecular weight 
liquid epoxy resin 
Polyamide curing agent 
Titanium dioxide 
China clay

Composition/Information of Ingredients 
-Contains Polyaminoamide epoxy curing agent < 10% tetra ethylene pentamine (CAS No 112-57-2) (EEC No 612-060-00-0) EEC - symbol : C (Corrosive) R Phrases : R 21/22 R 34 R 43 
-Bis Phenol A/Epichlorohydrin epoxy resin 100% Bis Phenol A Di Glycidal Ether (CAS No 25068-38-6) EEC - symbol : Xi EEC No - 603-074-00-8 R Phrases : R 36/38 R 43 

Storage
Keep away from food and drink. Store in cool, dry conditions. Reseal polythene bags after
use. Providing it is stored correctly the product should remain workable for approximately 2
years. 

Okay, so I have....clay! Odd though, that it's supposed to come in polythene bags in the box. I have never run into any such bags. Just a sheet of plastic wrapping surrounding each cylindrical component, with the ends folded in.

Forwarned, though, now, to buy polythene storage bags for this stuff.


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

finaprint said:


> Did the same thing with a sizeable amount of J&B weld epoxy used on various things automotive, the resin hardened even without hardener in a fairly warm enviroment, It seems to have self catalyzed to be like cured product.


I bought the grey and the fine "white" Milliput, one box each. The heat likely is an issue here, since in Tucson, our 9 months of summer routinely hits upwards of 115F.

Additionally, I have also run into hardened epoxy within a sealed, unopened, tube that has been stored in a bin, in a shaded shed.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I use the Magic Sculpt brand and the hardener and resin come in separate containers when you buy it. I have resin that's about 12 years old or more that's still good. The hardener that old has gone bad so I had to get some more but now I have the choice of several different colors of resin but not enough hardener to go around.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

I found Milliput too stiff to work with; the consistency of Aves Apoxie Sculpt is much easier for me. The ratio of hardener to epoxy putty doesn't have to be exact and, although a discoloration can occur on the putty over time, it stores well - at least, near my basement workbench. BTW, Aves' Safety Solvent is much better for lubricating tools and the putty than water. And, you can buy directly from the company online.


----------

